

Show HN: Lucky App – Browse and bookmark 800+ business apps - Kristyna_Z
https://maqtoob.com/

======
Kristyna_Z
As our users (mostly non-tech) spend quite a lot of time searching different
categories, we created this completely new function last week to make it more
fun and possible to discover new business tools by chance. And if interested,
bookmark, and view them later.

